# skyline lovers: does anyone have info on the NISMO R32?



## nismoderrick (May 18, 2004)

hey guys, i am about to buy the NISMO R32 but i want to make sure i know of the differences before picking it up. i searched the web and came up empty handed. from what i do know however, the r32 gtr was made in four platforms. series 1, 2, 3 and the nismo edition which was released between series 1 and 2. also i do know that the other three series are very similar to each other. 

so my question, what makes the nismo r32 different? i have heard it has a top speed of 350 km/hr that is regulated by the ecu of course but can be achieved. what else makes this car so special and rare?

thanks!


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't know about that 350km/hr top speed.....


----------



## nismoderrick (May 18, 2004)

yeah that top speed seems off to me too but i'll be checking the car out soon... dagnabit i can't find info on the specs of the nismo r32


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

nismoderrick said:


> hey guys, i am about to buy the NISMO R32 but i want to make sure i know of the differences before picking it up. i searched the web and came up empty handed. from what i do know however, the r32 gtr was made in four platforms. series 1, 2, 3 and the nismo edition which was released between series 1 and 2. also i do know that the other three series are very similar to each other.
> 
> so my question, what makes the nismo r32 different? i have heard it has a top speed of 350 km/hr that is regulated by the ecu of course but can be achieved. what else makes this car so special and rare?
> 
> thanks!


350k's = 217 MPH stock? i don't think so

GT-R's are limited to 188 mph in 5th gear at 8000 RPM by the rev limiter and it would take at least 450 HP to get near the top speed. GT-R's are a brickwall aerodynamically with a Cd of 0.40.

There were only 560 NISMO R32's made in 1990. All were gunmetal grey. The differences were intercooler ducts, side skirts, rear lip spoiler, no A/C, no ABS, NISMO logo on the right side of the trunk and bigger turbos. They are very rare.

keep searching, the information is out there.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

A spade is a spade, a GTR skyline is a GTR skyline....*sigh*

Rice boy myths and bulls**t......Yes there may be some diffrence, but do we really care? Most peoiple on this forum (americans) would be glad just to have a Skyline


----------



## nismoderrick (May 18, 2004)

interesting response nizmodore... i know to most here a skyline is a skyline, and heck to me too, i completely agree, but i was just curious to know the differences, i wasn't looking for smart remarks.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

i believe they are geared to achieve a top speed of 320km/h. i know mine is, but i have a 33 gtr, but see no reason there would be different gearing.
the top speed with the limiter in it was 180km/h, but i have a power fc now, so i don't have a speed limiter anymore.
and the speed was limited by the ecu, not by the gear. i could hit speed limiter in 3rd gear at 8000rpm. if you could hit 8000rpm in 5th, you'd probably be doing over 300km/h.
as your description of this 32 is quite vague, i'm assuming you're talking about the nismo s-tune, which should be putting out around 400bhp. 
if you're talking about the 32 n1, that would be 280bhp, but with some simple playing around, you could probably make 350-400bhp on the n1 turbos.
the s-tune comes with all the nismo goodies and would cost a bomb.
the n1 is slightly more expensive than the normal v spec or gtr, but comes with oil cooler, better sump baffle, n1 block, n1 pistons and con rods, better shocks and of course the n1 turbos, which are probably good for about 1.4-1.5 bar of boost.


----------



## nismoderrick (May 18, 2004)

gtr33 thank you for that awesome response. answered a bunch of questions for me. i know for certain that it is a nismo R32 but i do not know, however, if it is an s-tune or n1. are these the only two available applications for the nismo r32? i heard there was also an r-tune?

oh and also, by looking at the car or the vin# can i tell the difference between the s tune and the n1? thank you for your help!!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Since the R32 & R33 GTRs were 5 speed, then is the 6th gear on the R34 there just for fuel economy? Sorry for the hijacking...


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

nismoderrick said:


> gtr33 thank you for that awesome response. answered a bunch of questions for me. i know for certain that it is a nismo R32 but i do not know, however, if it is an s-tune or n1. are these the only two available applications for the nismo r32? i heard there was also an r-tune?
> 
> oh and also, by looking at the car or the vin# can i tell the difference between the s tune and the n1? thank you for your help!!


Get the VIN. There is the NISMO R32, 560 were made. There were less than 300 N1 R32's made. I have a breakdown of what VIN's are what. Here is some more info on the specifications of the R32. http://www.rbmotoring.com/gtr32.html

As for R-Tune and S-Tune. They were never sold new by Nissan or NISMO. In fact those terms were not around until just a few years ago. NISMO does offer what is called 'refresh' where they completely go through the car and rebuild everything. These cars are all S-Tune as far as I know.

Top speed is limited by 2 things, horsepower and RPM. If you do the math, then in 5th gear at 8000 RPM you will be doing 186 MPH (R32 and 33 have the same gears), but you have enough horsepower to push the car that fast. If you do not have enough horsepower, then you are limited by the aerodynamic drag of the car. In the R32 case it is really poor, so probably 155-160 on 300 hp would be realistic.

The 6 speed box isn't really that different. 5th gear is 1:1, so it's the same as the 5 speed 4th and 6th is a bit taller than the 5 speed 5th. But the diffs are 3.54 in the 6 speed cars and 4.11 in the 5 speed cars.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

I believe that the Nismo Skylines would come with a Nismo vin? Should say Nismo on the plate. There is a specific lettering for the N1 on the vin but I'm not too certain on that. Please feel free to join www.skylinesaustralia.com to have a check on the forums there, the breakdown of the vin has been covered a few times. http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15829&highlight=VIN has something to do with decrypting the VIN, but you'd have to find the code for the N1, which I'm pretty sure I came across on the forum as well.
True that top speed would be limited by hp, but if the car is geared as it is, I don't see how the top speed would be affected, just a matter of being able to get there. I believe that even with the aerodynamics of the car, the stock car would do its top speed, given the limiter is taken off, if it had a long enough stretch of road. 
I personally did not hit 320km/h in 5th, but at 6000rpm in 5th, with about 350hp, it did 240km/h, and in 5th gear, every 1000rpm = 40km/h, so with another 2000rpm, or 80 km/h more to go, and if I had a longer stretch of road, I would be able to hit the 320km/h.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

gtr33 said:


> True that top speed would be limited by hp, but if the car is geared as it is, I don't see how the top speed would be affected, just a matter of being able to get there. I believe that even with the aerodynamics of the car, the stock car would do its top speed, given the limiter is taken off, if it had a long enough stretch of road.
> I personally did not hit 320km/h in 5th, but at 6000rpm in 5th, with about 350hp, it did 240km/h, and in 5th gear, every 1000rpm = 40km/h, so with another 2000rpm, or 80 km/h more to go, and if I had a longer stretch of road, I would be able to hit the 320km/h.



 
Modern Motor magazine pg.44 Aug 1989 Topspeed 235 km/h @ 6200 stock
Car and Driver magazine pg. 137 date? Topspeed 162 350 hp

I don't have all my other source material at hand, but I update this when I get home.


----------

